# its been a loooong time



## katana (May 1, 2008)

hello everybody,
I started karate at the age of 5 and i achieved my first dan when i was eleven.
i have been out from martial arts training for nearly 14 years!!
I've recently started again, i can still do alot of the techniques quite well and still do the splits both ways (not that it matters).

But my question is after my first lesson back every thing was fine until the next morning, i could barely walk!! 

Its my 3rd week back and im still very very stiff and am having trouble with some of the techniques and kicks, will this ever pass??


----------



## arnisador (May 1, 2008)

Good for you! Good luck!


----------



## terryl965 (May 1, 2008)

Hello and welcome, one of the great things about any Martial Arts is this we all can come back after a long time. Maybe you should go to the Meet and Greet section and make a formal introduction.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 1, 2008)

welcome to MT and welcome back to training


----------



## shudokan-RN (May 29, 2008)

Remember to stretch before and after. remember you are using muscles you havent used for a while. 

Congrats on your comeback

marci


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 30, 2008)

Of course, it will pass   I returned after significantly less time than you and had the same issues.  It's simply a matter of determination.

Best of luck and keep us posted!


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 30, 2008)

First welcome to MT

yes it will pass but then another pain will pop up. Its all part of getting your body used to doing martial arts again


----------

